# Help for College Student



## lucas323 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have searched online but, can not seem to find what I am looking for. I may have actually found it but, can not understand half the stuff I am reading so, I can really use some help.

I am located in California and it has been said that many hoops must be jumped through when trying to start a business here (do not know how true this is). What is needed to start a business here i.e. registrations, permits, and licenses? Does it depend on my goals with the company? 

If more information is needed about my plans I am happy oblige.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is the short list:

Sellers permit from the BOE which is free, California State Board of Equalization 
Business license from your city or county if you are in an unincorporated area (varies by city). You will also be charged $1 for ADA compliance on your business license in addition to any other fees. (California thing!)
Business filing, DBA from county (charges may vary) or LLC/Corp with Secretary of State ($800/yr + $20 every 2 years), California Secretary of State

Optional for DBA or Sole Prop is an EIN (Free), Internal Revenue Service

You will also need to file with your county for property tax, yes they tax you on all of your business property, up to 1.25%. Hey, it's a California thing!

You may also need a garment manufacturing license but avoid this if you can. (up to $1000/yr) How to obtain a garment registration certificate

There may be other fees if you have hazardous materials and other such things as your city or county may bang you on, good luck.


----------



## lucas323 (Jul 21, 2013)

binki said:


> Here is the short list:
> 
> Sellers permit from the BOE which is free, California State Board of Equalization
> Business license from your city or county if you are in an unincorporated area (varies by city). You will also be charged $1 for ADA compliance on your business license in addition to any other fees. (California thing!)
> ...



Thank you for the reply. Would the necessary paperwork change if I were to outsource all the work only providing the artwork and taking care of storage/shipping.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

lucas323 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Would the necessary paperwork change if I were to outsource all the work only providing the artwork and taking care of storage/shipping.


maybe only the garment manufacturer license. 

really you don't need any of this unless you start making money. until then it is a hobby. the only thing you will run into is the ability to buy without sales tax and opening a business bank account. otherwise you can start small and then do all of the above when you start making some bank. until then it is a hobby. having said that, if you have any income at all you can offset it with business lose if you are anything bu a c-corp. 

you should see a cpa to get all this set up if you plan on going that route.


----------



## lucas323 (Jul 21, 2013)

binki said:


> maybe only the garment manufacturer license.
> 
> really you don't need any of this unless you start making money. until then it is a hobby. the only thing you will run into is the ability to buy without sales tax and opening a business bank account. otherwise you can start small and then do all of the above when you start making some bank. until then it is a hobby. having said that, if you have any income at all you can offset it with business lose if you are anything bu a c-corp.
> 
> you should see a cpa to get all this set up if you plan on going that route.


Sounds good. Since this is the business/finance section I did not know if it was the best place to post my plan. I posted in the general business section if you do not mind checking it out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

lucas323 said:


> Sounds good. Since this is the business/finance section I did not know if it was the best place to post my plan. I posted in the general business section if you do not mind checking it out.


post it here. i am not the only one or even the best one to help. your school should also have a business major area. someone there could take it on as their project and help out also.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I was a college student when I started my printing business as well. This post might be able to help ya out. Message me if you have other business questions that I could help with. How to start a screen-printing business « Printavo - Manage your screen-printing shop easily.

College is absolute best time to start it, keep it up man.


----------



## lucas323 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is my plan (copied/pasted from another thread)

Hello all, I have been reading many threads and have a few questions in regard to my plan. First off, I am an art student. I have won a few competitions and have done a few commissions. To help pay for school and have some spending money me and a few of my friends have decided to start a t-shirt company using original artwork as designs. We are a mix of tattoo, Graffiti, and traditional artists.

1) Since we are artists first would it be best to stick to making designs and outsourcing the printing?

2) Are there established companies that do printing and maybe the relabeling for you for you or is it usually just whole sale tees and relabeling? Any recommendations?

3) Are there print shops that will make t-shirts as the orders come in or do you have to order large inventory? It seems like keeping large inventory can set you back money and you run into the problem of running out of certain sizes/designs.

4)Would the steps to registering the business/name be the same as if we were printing ourselves?

I know there are sites like zazzle that let you create/sell designs but, since we plan on donating a portion of the money to helping the "Arts" in inner cities we feel it would be best to have a registered name/business to avoid any issues and to make it easier to set up a website. 

(If there are sites that let you do this i.e. keep your own brand/independence I would be happy to check them out)


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

1) Since we are artists first would it be best to stick to making designs and outsourcing the printing? This is a good idea, but then make sure that you hire an affordable designer, as you have done the bulk part of designing. Just printing should not cost you a lot. 

2) Are there established companies that do printing and maybe the relabeling for you for you or is it usually just whole sale tees and relabeling? Any recommendations? Yes, there are. I do not have the names of companies doing relabeling and printing with me, but as far as i think, it is present. 

3) Are there print shops that will make t-shirts as the orders come in or do you have to order large inventory? It seems like keeping large inventory can set you back money and you run into the problem of running out of certain sizes/designs.

4)Would the steps to registering the business/name be the same as if we were printing ourselves? There might be some processes, like the taxes, which should be different for both kinds of industry. You should consult a reputed accounting firm.


----------

